# independant show



## ccfan213 (Apr 4, 2005)

a few of our actors decided after our second show that they wanted to do a third one. every year since as long as anyone can remember the drama club has only done two shows a year. because they dont regularly do three shows, and it is alot of work, the advisors of drama club (our directors) refused to get involved. basically, we cannot do the show in school because we have no advisor, and we have no $$$ because drama isnt involved. at this point as a production we are broke, without rehearsal or performance space, and with the people in charge both being under 18. also, we have the huge issue of liablility. i was wondering if anyone has any insight or suggestions that may be helpful in our endeavor. also, does anyone have any experience with this kinda thing?

btw the show is batboy


----------



## ship (Apr 4, 2005)

Perhaps your local community theater will allow such a thing or one of the junior high schools might allow you in.

On the first, there will probably still have to be some coordination with the school. Don't know the details but I'm sure there would be some way the school would still be involved. If nothing else, your parents would have to work out liability issues with the community theater. As long as the details can be worked out, the high school people coming in for a show would mean lots of tickets sold, that might spark some interest with the area theaters. You would probably not be able to rent the place or have a show all your own, but you might be able to do a show with the members of the theater.

The second idea would take coordination with teachers there, but some version of either high school people doing a show at the Junior High School, or the High School people do a coordinated show with both sets of students. Perhaps a large musical or something.

So if there is enough students in the drama club, and perhaps a patition to be signed by the aduience to these shows, why can't such a referendum to do a third show be brought up to the school's administration? Granted you will need supervision. Such supervision could just be a question of contracts and funding. If it's possible to increase this, perhaps it's possible to get the third show. Otherwise as long as there is one staff member on staff for the third show perhaps parents can help supervise the rest - given student direction etc.


----------



## ccfan213 (Apr 4, 2005)

well the community theatre has agreed to take us in, probably without any rental costs because it is owned by the town and we are donating our profits to a camp for mentally handicapped children that the town owns. but of course they will want someone to be liable, and we still need $$ to get the rights to the show, and anyhting we need for its production.. the show is contemporary so costuming and props should be easy to collect from the cast and crew, but we still need some unique costumes (like a half bat-half man) and sets and stuff.


----------



## avkid (Apr 4, 2005)

Why do you need a half man and half bat costume,you already have a person so isn't all you need a half bat?


----------



## ccfan213 (Apr 4, 2005)

funny.

no all we really need is fangs and pointy ears, so it shoudlnt be that hard, but he will need some wierd costume, because u wouldnt expect to see a half man half bat in jeans and a t shirt. w/e


----------



## Peter (Apr 4, 2005)

Black ducttape over some old jeans and a T-Shirt!!! It will eather give the shiny suit look or put a few pieces sticky side out and leave it a few days in a cast member's house who has a black dog!  (ok, well mabye that part wouldnt be the best idea, but the shiny side out would probably work)


----------



## nygaff (Apr 25, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Let me just say, Bat Boy is one of my favorate musicals, and i have been both the Lighing Designer, and played Dr. Parker.
> 
> That said, here are my thoughts on the show:
> 
> ...


----------

